# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  أسبانيا أسقطت ألمانيا بهدف توريس وفازت بيورو 2008

## ابو نعيم

توج المنتخب الاسباني لكرة القدم بلقب بطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية الثالثة عشرة (يورو 2008) التي أقيمت في النمسا وسويسرا بفوزه على نظيره الالماني 1/صفر اليوم الاحد في المباراة النهائية التي أقيمت على استاد "إرنست هابل" في العاصمة النمساوية فيينا ليكون اللقب الاوروبي الثاني في تاريخ الماتادور الاسباني.

أنهى المنتخب الاسباني بهذا الفوز الرائع حالة الجدب التي لازمته طويلا في جميع البطولات الكبيرة التي شارك فيها منذ فوزه بلقبه الوحيد في هذه البطولات عندما أحرز لقب البطولة الاوروبية الثانية عام 1964 بأسبانيا.

كذلك وجه المنتخب الاسباني لطمة قوية إلى المنتخب الالماني الذي فشل للبطولة الاوروبية الثالثة على التوالي في إحراز اللقب رغم أنه صاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز باللقب الاوروبي (ثلاث مرات).

وحقق المنتخب الاسباني فوزه السادس على التوالي في يورو 2008 حيث بدأ مشواره في البطولة بالفوز على الدب الروسي 4/1 ثم واصل انتصاراته بالفوز على كل من السويد واليونان بنتيجة واحدة 2/1 في الدور الاول قبل أن يفوز على إيطاليا بطلة العالم بضربات الترجيح في دور الثمانية ثم على روسيا 3/صفر في الدور قبل النهائي.

سجل فيرناندو توريس نجم ليفربول الانجليزي هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 33 من الشوط الاول ليقود فريقه إلى الفوز الغالي رغم غياب زميله في الهجوم ديفيد فيا هداف البطولة برصيد أربعة أهداف حيث غاب عن النهائي بسبب الاصابة التي لحقت به في مباراة الدور قبل النهائي.

في المقابل فشل مايكل بالاك قائد المنتخب الالماني مجددا في قيادة منتخب بلاده للفوز بلقب أي من البطولات الكبيرة بعدما فشل معه سابقا في كأسي العالم 2002 بكوريا الجنوبية واليابان و2006 بألمانيا.

قدم الفريقان عرضا رائعا عبر شوطي المباراة وسنحت لكل منهما العديد من الفرص واستغل المنتخب الاسباني إحداها لتسجيل هدف الفوز فيما فشل المنتخب الالماني في استغلال أي منها خاصة مع تراجع مستوى لوكاس بودولسكي الذي لم يفعل أي شيء في المباراة بالاضافة إلى أن بالاك خاض المباراة على الرغم من الاصابة التي تعرض لها مؤخرا.

وبدأت المباراة هادئة حيث لجأ كلا الفريقين إلى الحذر الدفاعي الشديد وكاد المنتخب الألماني أن يتقدم بعد ثلاث دقائق فقط من البداية حيث ارتكب الدفاع الأسباني خطأ دفاعيا وانطلق ميروسلاف كلوزه بالكرة لكنه أهدر الفرصة.

وبعدها سيطر المنتخب الأسباني على الكرة بشكل أكبر لكن الفريق الألماني تمسك بالتكتل الدفاعي ولم يسمح بأي خطورة حقيقة تهدد مرماه في الدقائق الأولى.

وبعد ذلك كشر المنتخب الألماني عن أنيابه وقاد هجمة في الدقيقة الثامنة حيث انطلق النجم مايكل بالاك ومرر كرة عرضية خطيرة لكنها مرت أمام مرمى إيكر كاسياس ولم تجد من يسددها في الشباك.
وبمرور الوقت زادت سرعة إيقاع اللعب وتبادل الفريقان المحاولات وإن كان المنتخب الألماني الأخطر هجوميا.

وجاءت أول فرصة خطيرة للمنتخب الأسباني في الدقيقة 14 لكن حارس المرمى الألماني ينز ليمان كان متيقظا وتصدى للكرة بصعوبة وحولها إلى ضربة ركنية لم تستغل.
وأتيحت فرصة خطيرة أمام الأسباني فيرناندو توريس في الدقيقة 18 لكن المدافع الألماني بير ميرتساكر شتت الكرة وأنقذ بلاده من هدف مؤكد.

واستعاد المنتخب الأسباني سيطرته الميدانية وكاد أن يتقدم في الدقيقة 23 حيث تلقى توريس تمريرة عرضية وسدد كرة خطيرة برأسه لكنها تصطدم بالقائم في ظل رقابة من ليمان وانتهت الهجمة بتسديدة من المدافع الأسباني خوان كابديفيا بجوار القائم.

وأحبط الدفاع الأسباني هجمة خطيرة لألمانيا في الدقيقة 26 كما تصدى ليمان لأكثر من كرة خطيرة حيث لم تتوقف الضغوط على الحارسين. وعانى لاعبو ألمانيا كثيرا من سرعة منافسيهم.
وتصدى ليمان لكرة زاحفة خطيرة سددها النجم الأسباني سيسك فابريجاس من خارج منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 32 .

وافتتح المنتخب الأسباني التسجيل في الدقيقة 33 عن طريق توريس حيث خرج ليمان من مرماه وسقط أمام توريس الذي تغلب على رقابة المدافع الألماني فيليب لام وسدد الكرة تجاه المرمى لتسكن الشباك معلنة تقدم الأسبان.

وبعد دقيقة واحدة خرج بالاك بعدما أصيب بجرح في وجهه لكنه تلقى العلاج وواصل اللعب بعدها.
وفي الدقيقة 42 أظهر الحكم الايطالي روبرتو روزيتي البطاقة الصفراء في وجه كل من بالاك وإيكر كاسياس حارس مرمى وقائد المنتخب الأسباني لاعتراضهما على القرارات التحكيمية.

وكاد المنتخب الأسباني أن يضيف الهدف الثاني في الثواني الأخيرة من الشوط الأول لكن ميرتساكر أحبط هجمة أندريس إنيستا لينتهي الشوط بتقدم أسبانيا 1/صفر.

وفي الشوط الثاني دفع يواخيم لوف المدير الفني للمنتخب الألماني بمارسيل يانسن بدلا من آرني فريدريتش سعيا لتنشيط خط الدفاع.
وظل المنتخب الاسباني الأكثر سيطرة على الكرة بينما لجأ الفريق الألماني إلى الحذر الدفاعي بشكل أكبر مع المحاولات الهجومية الجادة رغبة في التعادل.

وسيطر القلق على لاعبي ألمانيا شيئا ما في الدقيقة 51 عندما سقط كلوزه مصابا لكنه واصل اللعب.
وسدد خافي هيرنانديز لاعب أسبانيا كرة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 53 لكنها مرت بجوار القائم .

وعوض ينز ليمان الخطأ الذي ارتكبه في الشوط الأول ، وأسفر عن هدف أسبانيا ، حيث خرج من مرماه في الوقت المناسب وتصدى لكرة خطيرة من توريس.
وأجرى لوف تغييراه الثاني في الدقيقة 58 حيث دفع بالمهاجم كيفن كوراني بدلا من لاعب خط الوسط هيتزلسبرجر.

واستمرت معاناة المنتخب الألماني الذي وجد صعوبة بالغة في الوصول لمرمى منافسه ، ولكن القائد بالاك أشعل الحماس بين زملائه حيث تلقى كرة من زميله باستيان شفاينشتايجر في الدقيقة 60 وسددها لكنها مرت بجوار القائم مباشرة.

وبعدها تألق كاسياس في التصدي لكرة خطيرة قبل أن يسددها كوراني برأسه. كما سدد شفاينشتايجر كرة قوية لكنها اصطدمت بأحد زملائه لتغير اتجاهها وتمر خارج الشباك.
وفي الدقيقة 63 أجرى المدير الفني للمنتخب الأسباني لويس أراجونيس أول تبديل له ودفع بتشابي ألونسو بدلا من فابريجاس وبعد دقيقتين أشرك سانتي كازورلا بدلا من ديفيد سيلفا.

وتصدى ليمان لكرة خطيرة في الدقيقة 66 سددها سيرخيو راموس برأسه إثر ضربة حرة لتضيع فرصة هدف مؤكد لأسبانيا.
وبعدها كثف المنتخب الألماني هجماته سعيا لإحراز هدف التعادل وتجديد أمله في إحراز لقب البطولة للمرة الرابعة في تاريخه لكنه وجد صعوبة في اختراق الدفاع الأسباني .

وحصل توريس على البطاقة الصفراء في الدقيقة 74 للخشونة ، ولم يقنع الفريق الأسباني بهدفه في الشوط الأول وإنما واصل محاولاته لتدعيم تقدمه لكن الدفاع الألماني كان متيقظا.
وفي الدقيقة 78 دفع أراجونيس بدانييل جويزا بدلا من توريس.

وأهدر ماركوس سرنا فرصة خطيرة لأسبانيا في الدقيقة 81 حيث مرت الكرة أمامه والمرمى خالي لكنه أخفق في إسكانها الشباك.
وسيطر التوتر شيئا ما على لاعبي ألمانيا وحصل كوراني على البطاقة الصفراء في الدقيقة 88 للخشونة.
ولم تسفر محاولات الفريق الألماني في الثواني المتبقية عن جديد لتنتهي المباراة بفوز أسبانيا 1/صفر وتتويجها باللقب للمرة الثانية في تاريخها.











الف الف مبروك لعشاق الماتادور وهارد لك لـ عشاق المانشافت .. 
منقول

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك للمنتخب الاسباني
فوز مستحق
هاردلك للالمان

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مبروك للمنتخب الاسباني
> فوز مستحق
> هاردلك للالمان


شكرا على مرورك وردك الجميل

----------


## ajluni top

gracias espa&ntilde;ol

agradable equipo
 :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور ابو نعيم

مبروك للأسبان و هارد لك للألمان

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

مباراه جميله جدا 

الاسبان يستحقووون البطوله 


وهاردلك للالمان

----------

